# Can you really grow Muscadines in zone 6a NY?



## NewOrleans (Apr 12, 2013)

I am a bit fascinated by these unique, native grapes.

I see that a couple of varieties are listed as zone 6 and was thinking about growing a row of 18 of them. I realize they are boarderline hardy for my area (Upstate NY zone 6a in silt loam).

Has anyone had any experience with them? I hear if you insulate the base of the vine until past last frost, you will not have a problem, but this info comes from the southern based sales company and therefore is not objective.

What are your experiences?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 12, 2013)

I understand that they will survive here in NY in warmer areas however the growing season to ripen them is a lot longer and warmer than we get. With enough fussing, you might get a few to ripen in a great year.


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm in 6b and I planted Carlos and Southland muscadines last year, Carlos is hardy 0 and Southland is -10. I don't have buds yet but it is too early to tell. I did keep a close eye on the weather last year and we did have weather that was 0 degrees but my plants were under a foot of snow, so I am hoping that they were insulated enough.


----------



## NewOrleans (Apr 13, 2013)

This is great info, thank you. So I guess the smart thing to do would be to look for an early ripening varietal that can survive in this zone and to insulate the vine. I'm not sure that it would be worth the work, but I am always looking for what is unique and beautiful


----------



## Abrnth3 (Apr 13, 2013)

I just planted 8 Old World Zinfadel vines, I am hoping they make it throught the ressent temperature drop. have them bagged to protect from frost. I will straw them this fall to protect the roots from deep freeze of winter. Will keep you updated as how it turns out.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Muscadines really need a lot of heat am sun to ripen. Good luck. You might want to look at some if the muscadine hybrids also - could do better for your area. Southern home is one that gets good reports. New Orleans in NY? I'm confused.


----------



## NewOrleans (Apr 15, 2013)

I am in upstate NY zone 6a- orleans county is the niagara region on lake ontario


----------

